# Open Loft..............



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

again this year........but we've started it earlier than last year. 
Last year, I think it was in June or maybe even July before we tried it. I turned off the lights about 2 weeks ago and they've adjusted to the new time, so they're foot loose and fancy free for a while..........there's more pictures in my album entitled...."Grown Up 2008 Young Birds"


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Renee, loved the pictures of your 2008 youngsters, but where is the album "Grown up 2008 young birds?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Renee, loved the pictures of your 2008 youngsters, but where is the album "Grown up 2008 young birds?


Click on my name and then click on view public profile and it will take you there. We can all set up albums now.....there's quite a few members who have them.......check it out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hi Renee love your pics, now does the open loft mean the birds can come and go all day as they wish? do you do this when not racing or just in the summer?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> hi Renee love your pics, now does the open loft mean the birds can come and go all day as they wish? do you do this when not racing or just in the summer?


Yea, they have their freedom all day. I close up the windows around 6:30 and whoever is out has to trap in and they do by the time it gets dark. Well, most of them. After dark last night I went out and counted and was missing one bird, but she came in this morning. They'll get the hang of it after a couple of days. 
This is not something I recommend to everyone. If you have neighbors, it would be hard to do and the birds not be a nuisance and if you have a really bad hawk problem, it's probably not a good idea. 
I think a hawk got after mine this morning cause they all took off and flew for a while, but they're coming back in now..........
We tried this last year for the first time and it just seemed that the birds were healthier and happier than being stuck in the loft all day long. 
I don't do this while we're racing. Our OB season is over with basically, so we decided to try it again this year.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, cute picture. The little guy roosting on the gutter is just cooling out, taking in things and looks like he is daring you to even try to put him up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, they have their freedom all day. I close up the windows around 6:30 and whoever is out has to trap in and they do by the time it gets dark. Well, most of them. After dark last night I went out and counted and was missing one bird, but she came in this morning. They'll get the hang of it after a couple of days.
> This is not something I recommend to everyone. If you have neighbors, it would be hard to do and the birds not be a nuisance and if you have a really bad hawk problem, it's probably not a good idea.
> I think a hawk got after mine this morning cause they all took off and flew for a while, but they're coming back in now..........
> We tried this last year for the first time and it just seemed that the birds were healthier and happier than being stuck in the loft all day long.
> I don't do this while we're racing. Our OB season is over with basically, so we decided to try it again this year.


Thanks for the info, I was wondering about this and wanted to do it on my days off work ,when my birds are trained of course, no neighbs to worry about and the hawks, well I've only lost one bantam in 3 years, but that may change. I think it would be a nice change for the birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Thanks for the info, I was wondering about this and wanted to do it on my days off work ,when my birds are trained of course, no neighbs to worry about and the hawks, well I've only lost one bantam in 3 years, but that may change. I think it would be a nice change for the birds.


Last year, I loved to sit out in the yard and watch them. They started mating up and I watched a cock bird fly in and out of the loft for at least an hour, going out into the edge of the woods getting little twigs and sticks to make a nest. He was a busy little bugger. He would go get a stick, fly up to the loft, go in the window, fly to the middle section and give the stick to his hen, then come back out and do it all over again.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Open Loft....*

Renee,

I can think of many advantages to this "Open Loft" system, and for those who are situated in the right location, I can see where you can get get hours of excersize and such from it. 

The closest I have come to "Open Loft" is setting my loft up in such a way that the YB's can go in and out at will, but only for a limited time, like about 3 or 4 hours. Problem is, some have started to pick up a few bad habits here and there, just like teenagers who are allowed to have too much unsupervised time on their hands.

They tend to want to go over to the nighbors house and stir up trouble, or sit in a nearby tree, and see who can poop on ole man Miller's new car and the like. So, lately I have started to cut back on their "recess" time, and they now must circle the house a few hundred time's and then come in for supper....and no hanging around with those "kid's" that live down the street and hang out in city parks and the like. I think they might be gang members, since they try to hussle pocket peanuts from the good folks which visit the park.....any way, I hate to be the mean parent on the block, but now I have curfews and places off limits, and the like......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Renee,
> 
> I can think of many advantages to this "Open Loft" system, and for those who are situated in the right location, I can see where you can get get hours of excersize and such from it.
> 
> ...


Yea, it's not for everyone. My neighbors are far enough away that the birds won't go to their house. If I had to worry about that, I wouldn't let them out for free time. 
With open loft, it's not like they fly all day.......far from it, but they get more excercise than they would sitting in the loft all day. Especially if Mr. Hawk pays a visit. That gets em' going for a little while. 
I think he came by a couple of days ago because in a flash, there was 50 birds WAY up high. At the end of the night when I counted heads, I was missing one. That one showed up the next morning though, so once again, the hawk had to find his meal somewhere else.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Click on my name and then click on view public profile and it will take you there. We can all set up albums now.....there's quite a few members who have them.......check it out.


Thanks Renee, found it this morning really cool love it!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Renee,
> 
> I can think of many advantages to this "Open Loft" system, and for those who are situated in the right location, I can see where you can get get hours of excersize and such from it.
> 
> ...


Warren , just have to say loved your post, I got a kick out of it for sure!


----------



## vouteman (May 17, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> again this year........but we've started it earlier than last year.
> Last year, I think it was in June or maybe even July before we tried it. I turned off the lights about 2 weeks ago and they've adjusted to the new time, so they're foot loose and fancy free for a while..........there's more pictures in my album entitled...."Grown Up 2008 Young Birds"


I have found that racing pigeons that are free lofted pick up bad habit quite readily. I never allow my birds to stay out any longer than it takes to get them trapped in. (a minute at the most) I have never had a bird sit on the landing board when coming home from a race. If the only thing they ever know is hitting the landing board and running into the loft that is how they will behave on race day. Breeders can be free lofted if the hawks allow it. I can barely fly my birds much less let them loaf around the loft. I guess it is up to each as to how they handle the birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

vouteman said:


> I have found that racing pigeons that are free lofted pick up bad habit quite readily. I never allow my birds to stay out any longer than it takes to get them trapped in. (a minute at the most) I have never had a bird sit on the landing board when coming home from a race. If the only thing they ever know is hitting the landing board and running into the loft that is how they will behave on race day. Breeders can be free lofted if the hawks allow it. I can barely fly my birds much less let them loaf around the loft. I guess it is up to each as to how they handle the birds.


You know what????? I don't really care what you do or think..........I've read three of your posts so far and two of them were about killing your birds that you didn't think were good enough for what you wanted. It's pretty clear to me that you are on the wrong forum. Why don't you go over to where they guys will get a big kick out of you killing birds and throwing them in the compost. (YOUR words........not mine........) You really should have read the forum rules before you started posting........then maybe you would have wasted your time AND mine...............
And just for your information...........my birds had open loft last year and on the first race, I clocked 12 birds in about 30 seconds................ and won the race...........first 12 places.......


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, I think every bird should have at least a few open lofts in its lifetime. I know a lot of people are completely against open loft, but it hasn't hurt my training any. When I open loft, I lift all the bobs on my trap so the only way in and out is the trap. It helps them because they learn that's the only way in. Even if they don't have bobs to push through, they know the door is there. I think letting your birds explore the area is good for them too. You'd think the better a bird knows its surroundings, the better it will come home on race day. Knowing the inside of the loft like the back of their wing won't help when they're outside the loft 

My birds get a lot more exercise in an open loft as well. Especially if I let them out early in the morning. Basically what I do when I open loft, is I'll let them out hungry. They fly straight from the door to the air, and when they finally land, I'll call them in and feed them a small meal of safflower. It gives them a lot of energy but I don't give them enough to make them fat, full and lazy. Then I let them out again so they can come and go as they please. Once they've eaten, they'll fly for hours. Sure they'll stop to pick around on the ground, take a bath, and lay around in the sun, but every good athlete needs a break sometime  The good thing is they'll burn off the food and they'll willingly trap again for some food if I need them too 
My way works out fine for me but everyone's case is different.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Lovebirds, I like the idea of your open loft, I would think if they are hungry and thirsty when coming back from a race, that they would go right in to the loft. I will try open loft starting now, I would also think that they would love their 
home that much more and return at a faster speed. (don't no just a tought)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Last year, I loved to sit out in the yard and watch them. They started mating up and I watched a cock bird fly in and out of the loft for at least an hour, going out into the edge of the woods getting little twigs and sticks to make a nest. He was a busy little bugger. He would go get a stick, fly up to the loft, go in the window, fly to the middle section and give the stick to his hen, then come back out and do it all over again.


How cute!! Thanks for sharing pictures of the cuties.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Update*

Well, Friday, July 4th was ironically, the last day of "freedom" for my birds...I kept them in yesterday, fed half rations and turned them out this morning. After flying they landed and I called them in but only a few trapped. Actually the 6 hens that are on eggs and one cock bird. The rest totally ignored me. Well, I just left them and came in a fixed a little breakfast. They flew some more. About 45 minutes later, I went out and called them again and they all trapped except for two. Even I was surprised. I figured to have them out most of the day until they got back into the routine, but that didn't happen. So, freedom is over now and we'll get into training in a week or so...........just thought I'd throw this out to those who are convinced that the birds "pick up bad habits" on open loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I've again changed my stratedgy...............I intended to loft fly, trap and keep the birds inside. They didn't like that a little bit..........., so, instead of leaving food down all day like I was doing, their food is rationed and they are loft flown, made to trap and fed. Once they are fed, then I open the loft for the rest of the day. That seems to be working out pretty good. I've still got control over them in the morning and after they've done what I want them to do, then they get the rest of the day off.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Renee I see you have a hard time locking them up after their freedom, I know I will.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*morning*

renee
i use this for my birds, they have a ball. they have started doing some stuff that i'm not crazy about, like landing on the house roof, window sills, but those are small offenses. i struggle with how early in the day i should let them out, as in how close to sunrise. i'm up at first light but always wait for a while, not sure if this is neccesary but i am intereted in what time you let your birds out.
thanks!
aaron


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aarongreen123 said:


> renee
> i use this for my birds, they have a ball. they have started doing some stuff that i'm not crazy about, like landing on the house roof, window sills, but those are small offenses. i struggle with how early in the day i should let them out, as in how close to sunrise. i'm up at first light but always wait for a while, not sure if this is neccesary but i am intereted in what time you let your birds out.
> thanks!
> aaron


Oh, mine do the same thing. They love hanging out on the deck off of our bedroom. Last year, when I did this the first time, I was worried about "breaking" them of some of the habits. I didn't have any problems. This year again, I worried. That's why I stopped the open loft last week. It took about 4 days of near starvation (or that's what I thought) to get their attention and then every morning they would go out, fly, trap and that was that. However, they were getting so much excercise while on open loft and locking them up all day every day just didn't seem right, BUT, I still wanted them to LISTEN to me when I called. Before, I was leaving feed out all day. They weren't really eating any more than normal, but they were eating/snacking all day long. Now, they get all of their feed in the AM when they trap. After that, I pick up the feeders and I open the loft back up. This may be silly on my part, but I don't do any of this until about 9:00 AM. It's been daylight for 3 hours, and I'm hoping the hawks have gotten up and had breakfast already and won't bother the birds too much. So far, it's worked. I don't have to go to work, so I can do this. Plus, I let my old birds out to fly a bit once or twice a week, and I don't want them all out at the same time........so it's later in the morning before I let them out.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I open lofted my birds this year and loved it also. I had good luck with it and have started to take my birds down the road. I have kept them in since I started this but also noticed them wanting back out. I am also thinking about letting them back out after they are all home and trap to loft fly. I was scared to do this before but after reading this and noticing my birds trapping when returning to drink/feed anyway I guess it is not as big of a issue. One of the old guys I am friends with told me I would never get my birds to trap on race day and I now think I won't have a problem with that. I have my birds out to 20 miles now and all is well. They came back fast today for the first time. I will keep tossing from 20 miles until they are consistant. Then by this weekend here move out. I will only put a few birds in the first races that start here in 2 weeks. This will give me more training time and I don't think I will be winning anything short anyway. I am off line and they will have head winds to come my way most times. For my birds to win these races they would have to break from the trailer. Anyway I have some nice distance birds from a guy that come here from poland years ago and has kept and bred the strain he brought since then. I think he said they were stassarts (sp) but am not 100 percent. I do know he won some of the long yb races with the ones he gave me last year to breed from this year. I have a monashery of strains and types of birds and I am starting to see the smaller dsitance birds have been the better working type pigeon for me anyway. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ohiogsp said:


> I open lofted my birds this year and loved it also. I had good luck with it and have started to take my birds down the road. I have kept them in since I started this but also noticed them wanting back out. I am also thinking about letting them back out after they are all home and trap to loft fly. I was scared to do this before but after reading this and noticing my birds trapping when returning to drink/feed anyway I guess it is not as big of a issue. One of the old guys I am friends with told me I would never get my birds to trap on race day and I now think I won't have a problem with that. I have my birds out to 20 miles now and all is well. They came back fast today for the first time. I will keep tossing from 20 miles until they are consistant. Then by this weekend here move out. I will only put a few birds in the first races that start here in 2 weeks. This will give me more training time and I don't think I will be winning anything short anyway. I am off line and they will have head winds to come my way most times. *For my birds to win these races they would have to break from the trailer.* Anyway I have some nice distance birds from a guy that come here from poland years ago and has kept and bred the strain he brought since then. I think he said they were stassarts (sp) but am not 100 percent. I do know he won some of the long yb races with the ones he gave me last year to breed from this year. I have a monashery of strains and types of birds and I am starting to see the smaller dsitance birds have been the better working type pigeon for me anyway. Good luck everyone.


I hear ya..........got the same problem here. 10 to 12 flyers 40 miles west of me and 8 to 10 flyers 40 miles east of me. I sit here in the middle all alone. 
I was told the same thing last year when I did this for the first time. First race..........I had 12 birds on the drop, took the first 12 places. I won WAY out of turn that week end.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Its good to hear that you all are doing good on open loft, I will let mine stay on open loft a little longer. we don't start young bird races until sept. 13 2008


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I've again changed my stratedgy...............I intended to loft fly, trap and keep the birds inside. They didn't like that a little bit..........., so, instead of leaving food down all day like I was doing, their food is rationed and they are loft flown, made to trap and fed. Once they are fed, then I open the loft for the rest of the day. That seems to be working out pretty good. I've still got control over them in the morning and after they've done what I want them to do, then they get the rest of the day off.


 I tried open loft last year and, yes, the birds loved it. \Initially I worried that they would leave their eggs/babies and forget about them but, that never happened. However, one day, a cat got into the loft through the sputnik. It killed one bird and traumatised the rest; luckily I saw the birds flying frantically in the loft and dashed out to them before further damage was done. The first time after this, when I let the birds out, even after keeping them confined for two weeks, it took me three days to get them all back in, they were terribly nervous. 

I never dare risk leave my loft open now, when the birds are out, the loft is locked till I want them in again.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonpoo said:


> I tried open loft last year and, yes, the birds loved it. \Initially I worried that they would leave their eggs/babies and forget about them but, that never happened. However, one day, a cat got into the loft through the sputnik. It killed one bird and traumatised the rest; luckily I saw the birds flying frantically in the loft and dashed out to them before further damage was done. The first time after this, when I let the birds out, even after keeping them confined for two weeks, it took me three days to get them all back in, they were terribly nervous.
> 
> I never dare risk leave my loft open now, when the birds are out, the loft is locked till I want them in again.


I hear ya. I've always said that open loft isn't for everyone. As for me, I've seen a cat in my yard, maybe three times in the past 6 years. I don't have cats, my neighbor down the road has a couple, but they don't bother us or our birds. 
I also, never leave my birds out all day if someone isn't home. We left at 9:30 this morning and were gone till 4:30. I didn't even let my birds out. If they didn't trap right away, then I either had to leave the trap open or be late to where I was going. No, I don't watch my loft 24/7 when they are out, but I check on them a few dozen times during the day. 
So, if you've got neighbors close by, lots of cats or any other wild critters roaming your yard all the time, then I agree, open loft is not for you. 
I also, would never allow a pair of birds out of the loft period that have babies. That's just one of my rules. If they have fertile eggs or babies, they don't leave the loft at all for any reason. 
We get too many stories here about a pair of birds where the Dad or Mom were let out and flew away, or a hawk got them..........and then it's "what do I do with the baby"?............babies need their parents so as long as the babies need them, they should be there, IMO. 
But...........we all have our own way of doing things and our own ideas about how things SHOULD be done...............


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Interesting Renee. As you know, I don't race (yet) but, I do know of fanciers who use the motivation of babies to get the cocks to return quickly. 

Once a cat has found 'food' in a loft, you can almost guarantee that it will return.

Although I loved having my birds on open loft and, I'm sure, they loved it too, their safety is paramount.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

hey love bird those are some cool pictures.and i love the open loft idea i've tried it a few times since i've had my birds and they seem to love it and if any thing teach them to trap better with or with out the bobs


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine been on open loft from april until now, I lost one bird only, not bad odds.


----------

